# Do you have a motto or quote ?



## Vvitto (Oct 31, 2002)

Lets hear your best quote or motto that motivates you in terms of BB . Could be a quote that defines your way of living or a quote that outlines your goals/dreams!


----------



## animal56 (Nov 1, 2002)

I refer to Uncle Arnold's quote:

"My instinct was to win, eliminate anyone who is my competition, destroy my enemy, and move on without any kind of hesitation at all."


----------



## gopro (Nov 1, 2002)

Train hard or get the FU%K out!


----------



## ZECH (Nov 1, 2002)

Used to be my sig...........

"It's not how much you lift, but how you lift".


----------



## Fade (Nov 1, 2002)

My motto:   Size=Knowledge


----------



## shooter (Nov 1, 2002)

lol @ Fade.

I keep saying the Nike saying over and over.....Just do it. Just do it. Just do it.


----------



## gopro (Nov 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> My motto:   Size=Knowledge



Now THAT is funny! (And true...hehehe)


----------



## Vvitto (Nov 1, 2002)

Veni,vedi ,vici! USed by Ceasar, Roman Emperor!
( I came, I saw, I conquered)


----------



## ~LP~ (Nov 1, 2002)

I came up with this one a year ago or so...and it's stuck with me.  I like it.

"Deadlifts are like women, they'll hurt you everytime, but they'll also make you a man."


----------



## Robboe (Nov 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ~LP~ *_
> I came up with this one a year ago or so...and it's stuck with me.  I like it.
> 
> "Deadlifts are like women, they'll hurt you everytime, but they'll also make you a man."




That'll be why they damaged you.


----------



## Slim Jim (Nov 1, 2002)

*You gonna eat those fries??*


----------



## Arnold (Nov 1, 2002)

oh no, not Slim Jim!


----------



## Slim Jim (Nov 1, 2002)

Bet your ass perdy boy!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2002)

"Act as if.."


----------



## The Berg Master (Nov 1, 2002)

Arnold's classic quote from the movie Pumping Iron: "Milk is for babies. When you grow up you have to drink beer"


----------



## SteveDeBeave (Nov 1, 2002)

It's not mine but I use it. (sig)


----------



## Arnold (Nov 1, 2002)

"It's not over until the fat lady sings".


----------



## Training God (Nov 1, 2002)

"Train smart, not hard."


----------



## gopro (Nov 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Training God *_
> "Train smart, not hard."



Hmmmmmmm...


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 1, 2002)

LOL @ GoPro

I don't use it for anything but I like it........


"I'ld rather live on my feet than die on my knees......."


----------



## pumpit (Nov 2, 2002)

my quote _| |_ below
                \     /
                  \./


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2002)

"Some mother fuqers are always trying to ice skate uphill"
-Blade


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 2, 2002)

If a man does his best , what else is there? - General George S. Patton


----------



## gopro (Nov 2, 2002)

"All great journeys begin with a single step..."

One of my favs...


----------



## Training God (Nov 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmmm...



*** Do you not understand it?


----------



## BlackLabelSDMF (Nov 2, 2002)

"Listen to your mind, and don't let the educated brain get in the way. You have an inner intelligence which always directs you in the right way. Learn to respect and listen to your inner self." 

- Franco Columbu


----------



## gopro (Nov 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Training God *_
> 
> 
> *** Do you not understand it?



No...please explain.


----------



## gopro (Nov 3, 2002)

I love this thread...

"You cannot change the wind, only your salis..."


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 3, 2002)

Do or do not, there is no try
-Master Yoda


----------



## Training God (Nov 3, 2002)

Very simple really. Many people train their muscles to oblivion without even a thought to what their body is saying to them.
They think more is better, harder equals more growth, more sets brings them intensity when all it takes is some rest or more food.
Use your god given brain and listen to yourself.


----------



## gopro (Nov 3, 2002)

Ok, fair enough...but don't you think you can train BOTH smart AND hard?


----------



## Robboe (Nov 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> I love this thread...
> 
> "You cannot change the wind, only your salis..."



I tried changing my salis a few months back - never again. 

But it amused the doctor for a few hours...


----------



## Arnold (Nov 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Ok, fair enough...but don't you think you can train BOTH smart AND hard?



yup!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 3, 2002)

Bite me !!


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Ok, fair enough...but don't you think you can train BOTH smart AND hard?


oh hell ya.


----------



## Jenny (Nov 4, 2002)

I love the ones on the last page pf Muscle and Fitness Hers.. Like:
"Shoot for the moon, even if you miss it, you'll land among the stars." 

Love that one..


----------



## gopro (Nov 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> 
> oh hell ya.



I knew my favorite freak of nature would post on that one!


----------



## gopro (Nov 4, 2002)

I may put this on the back of a tee shirt at my gym...

"The bigger YOU are, the smaller THEY are!"


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 4, 2002)

My motto:

*alarm goes off*

"Fukkin 5:00 AM...I don't wanna fukkin get out bed...goddamn alarm clock...this sucks...."

But I get up and work out anyway.


----------



## Training God (Nov 4, 2002)

Sure you can but I don't feel many people do this.
Btw, this is not my quote it belongs to (I believe) Charles Staley.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> I may put this on the back of a tee shirt at my gym...
> 
> "The bigger YOU are, the smaller THEY are!"


like that one


----------



## Dero (Nov 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Slim Jim *_
> *You gonna eat those fries??*


Pass da gravy!!!!
Slim,you're alive DUDE!!!!


----------



## gopro (Nov 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Training God *_
> Sure you can but I don't feel many people do this.
> Btw, this is not my quote it belongs to (I believe) Charles Staley.



As long as you believe that you CAN do both.


----------



## Preacher (Nov 5, 2002)

If you build it,
They will come 

(talking about beautiful women ..)


----------



## animal56 (Nov 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> I may put this on the back of a tee shirt at my gym...
> 
> "The bigger YOU are, the smaller THEY are!"



I'm stealing this one, GP!


----------



## heeholler (Nov 5, 2002)

_If you can't join 'em, Beat 'em!!_


----------



## gopro (Nov 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by animal56 *_
> 
> 
> I'm stealing this one, GP!



Hey...you can't steal it! You can borrow it though


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

"Are we done......... shit!  We've just got started!"


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Nov 13, 2002)

I love quotes!!!  This one I really like.

Life itself cannot give you joy unless you really want it.  
Life just gives you time and space, it's up to you to fill it.

-Chinese Proverb-

To me it means if I want to do something (fitness), i can!!!


----------



## pureplaya616 (Nov 14, 2002)

well when i need to bang out a couple extra reps, i think to myself the weights my bitch, and the bitch wont get the best of me, hopefully in the gym they are also playing smack my btch up by prodigy


----------



## perfecto (Nov 14, 2002)

charming


----------



## gopro (Nov 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by pureplaya616 *_
> well when i need to bang out a couple extra reps, i think to myself the weights my bitch, and the bitch wont get the best of me, hopefully in the gym they are also playing smack my btch up by prodigy



You should trademark that quote so nobody steals it, LOL


----------



## Freeman (Nov 14, 2002)

I like this one..it can apply to many things..it's from a song by my favorite band "Refused"...(they're from Sweden and broke up a few years ago):

"I'd rather be forgotten...than remembered for giving in!"


----------



## perfecto (Nov 14, 2002)

"head is bloodied but unbowed"

doesnt apply to bodybuilding, but it applies to life...


----------



## perfecto (Nov 14, 2002)

kinda similar to yours freeman


----------



## Dorian (Nov 14, 2002)

You can stand on the platform and wonder where the train is going, or you can jump aboard and go for the ride.

c/o an Aussie Paralympic athlete I meet at the Sydney Olympics.


----------



## perfecto (Nov 14, 2002)

Also i may well have seen this quote somewhere around these forums and if i did hats off to the person who had it and its author.

"courage is not the absence of fear, rather the conquering of it".


----------



## Rissole (Nov 14, 2002)

I train with my younger brother and we yell at each other:
"come on ya pussy!  Mum can do better than that" 
The first time he yell that the weights ended up on the floor


----------



## 101Tazman (Nov 14, 2002)

If you don't squat you ain't squat!


----------



## Freeman (Nov 14, 2002)

ooh, I like that Tazman..I hate squats, but I like the quote!


----------



## Yanick (Nov 14, 2002)

These are just some quotes that i know of, off the top of my head.

"Failure is not fatal, failing to change will be."

"It's not who you are that holds you back, it's who you think you're not."

"Do not spoil what you have by desiring what you have not; but remember that what you now have was once among the things only hoped for."


----------



## Preacher (Nov 14, 2002)

Everyone who has read the article will remember this ...

*Don't be like Bob .. *

For those who didn't: Read it!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Nov 14, 2002)

Hehehe, I remember that one preacher


----------



## Preacher (Nov 14, 2002)

Damn! I just gotta stop reading that thing .. 
I just did some curls with the EZ in my bedroom!! 

And I did legs today! Come on!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 14, 2002)

"We lift weights and manipulate our diets so that we'll look good naked. Sure, it's healthy too, and we'll probably live a longer and more productive life than the average guy, but mostly it's about the naked thing."
Cracks me up Preacher


----------



## ragingbull (Nov 14, 2002)

He Who Stands On Toilet, Is High On Pot.

Or 

Hi I'm Phil, Phil McGroin


----------



## gopro (Nov 14, 2002)

"Once I thought I was wrong, but I was mistaken."


----------



## Freeman (Nov 14, 2002)

Ok, not to sound wierd..and I don't think I've said this before..but GoPro..you look damn good my man...anywhere I can go to see more pics?  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Preacher (Nov 15, 2002)

http://www.platinumphysique.com/ericbroser/main.html


----------



## Preacher (Nov 15, 2002)

Cool: look who I found while looking:

http://www.teenbodybuilding.com/adamb.htm

Last picture ring a bell?


----------



## Freeman (Nov 15, 2002)

cool thanks...

Oh, is that you in the last one preacher?


----------



## Scotty the Body (Nov 15, 2002)

Nope, its Kenshamrock he post here a little bit.


----------



## irontime (Nov 15, 2002)

don't have much for quote's, guess when I feel like not working out I look in the mirror and say, 
"I'm not there yet!" 
and keep going.


----------



## Neil (Nov 15, 2002)

???I???ve always gone to the gym with the conviction that I???ll be the hardest working motherfucker in the joint. Make that your credo, and hope we don???t lift at the same place.???


----------



## Vvitto (Nov 18, 2002)

On a funny note: T*Those who live by the sword get shot by those who dont!*


----------



## firestorm (Nov 18, 2002)

I still use a little play on words from star trek once in awhile.  "Lift long and prospure"   spock used to say Live long....


----------



## gopro (Nov 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Preacher *_
> Cool: look who I found while looking:
> 
> http://www.teenbodybuilding.com/adamb.htm
> ...



Yeah, KS sent me that link a while back. I've been coaching him for quite a while now and will help him prepare for a competition next year. He was kind enough to mention me in his interview and said some very flattering things. Thanks again KS...you look great!


----------



## gopro (Nov 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Preacher *_
> http://www.platinumphysique.com/ericbroser/main.html



Where did you find that preacher? I almost forgot I was on that site. I need to send them an update...that was a few years ago!


----------



## gopro (Nov 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> Ok, not to sound wierd..and I don't think I've said this before..but GoPro..you look damn good my man...anywhere I can go to see more pics?  Keep up the good work!



Thank you SO much for the compliment freeman! Most pics posted around are from 1999 or so. I was a lightheaviweight back then, competing in the 195-198 range. In 2003 I am hoping to hit the stage at 215-218 at an even lower BF %.

Your words are very appreciated and fire me up to improve even more!


----------



## Freeman (Nov 21, 2002)

You're welcome...it's awesome to see a natural bodybuilder doing so well! Inspiring me to keep on going!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## gopro (Nov 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> You're welcome...it's awesome to see a natural bodybuilder doing so well! Inspiring me to keep on going!  Keep up the good work!



Thanks again


----------



## Preacher (Nov 21, 2002)

It's a wonder what Google can do with "Eric Ryan NPC" ... 
(thank god nothing shameful came out!)


----------



## gopro (Nov 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Preacher *_
> It's a wonder what Google can do with "Eric Ryan NPC" ...
> (thank god nothing shameful came out!)



LOL


----------



## Vale Tudo (Nov 23, 2002)

I love this thread....

Dosent really have to do with lifting but...
"This of yourself as invincible... believe anything can be yours for a price...some will call it foolish and blame it on the innocence of youth...others will just call it courage..."


----------



## Freeman (Nov 23, 2002)

This one is the most often used, but it's a classic for a reason:

"no pain, no gain"  live by it!


----------



## gopro (Nov 23, 2002)

Here's one that I told my training partner last night...

..."Stop whining and give me 5 more...bitch!"


----------



## Bear (Nov 23, 2002)

"Do you have a motto or quote?"

I do now, it's in my signature.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 24, 2002)

HEY!!!  Who cares about giving THEM an updated pic!!  I WANT TO SEE THE UPDATED PIC!!  HAHAHAHA   Seriously GoPro, you look awesome. I'm at work and I'd kill the guy sitting next to me to look that good bro! lol  (OK again with my stupid sense of humor).  
Since I see that whatever your doing works I would consider it an honor
if you would look at my pics in the Members pic section and critique the hell out of me and also to give me a few pointers.  Believe me when I say, I'd rather get critisism then "you look great" posts.  
I see you do consulting and doubt it's free so IM me with your info so I can get some pointers from you.
 Sincerely, Firestorm. 




> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Where did you find that preacher? I almost forgot I was on that site. I need to send them an update...that was a few years ago!


----------



## Preacher (Nov 25, 2002)

> I'm at work and I'd kill the guy sitting next to me to look that good bro!


Well, not the guy next to me, but I'd consider raiding the HRM department with a tommygun for those measurements !


----------



## firestorm (Nov 25, 2002)

hahaha ya sick F#$K  Preacher.  

Hey here is an oldie but goodie.   
"Pain is good; Extreme pain is extremely good."
and one more,,,
"Act like you like it even if you don't"  my old football coach.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 25, 2002)

"If you leave the gym on leg day and your breath doesn't smell like puke, turn around and go do more sets of squats till ya get it right"


----------



## gopro (Nov 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> HEY!!!  Who cares about giving THEM an updated pic!!  I WANT TO SEE THE UPDATED PIC!!  HAHAHAHA   Seriously GoPro, you look awesome. I'm at work and I'd kill the guy sitting next to me to look that good bro! lol  (OK again with my stupid sense of humor).
> Since I see that whatever your doing works I would consider it an honor
> if you would look at my pics in the Members pic section and critique the hell out of me and also to give me a few pointers.  Believe me when I say, I'd rather get critisism then "you look great" posts.
> ...



Firestorm...THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR COMPLIMENTS. THEY REALLY ARE APPRECIATED!! But don't kill the guy next to you...I don't think the training facilities in prison are all that good!

And I will be happy to check out your pics and criticize the hell out of you...


----------



## firestorm (Nov 25, 2002)

hahahahaha (prison gyms)    Thanks for the criticisms GoPro. I read what you wrote and appreciate your words of wisdom and your keen eye.  Your the best,
Fire


----------



## gopro (Nov 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> hahahahaha (prison gyms)    Thanks for the criticisms GoPro. I read what you wrote and appreciate your words of wisdom and your keen eye.  Your the best,
> Fire



You are welcome my friend


----------



## god hand (Dec 19, 2005)

No fat chicks allowed!


----------



## god hand (Dec 19, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> These are just some quotes that i know of, off the top of my head.
> 
> "Failure is not fatal, failing to change will be."
> 
> ...




I dont like you at all, but that third quote is so real.


----------



## god hand (Dec 19, 2005)

Just one more rep..................again just one more...........


----------



## fletcher6490 (Dec 19, 2005)

"Curls are for the GIRLS"

Yeah baby


----------



## devildog88 (Dec 19, 2005)

I will do today what you won't, so that tomorrow I can do what you can't!


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Dec 19, 2005)

"to conquer the body...you must first conquer the mind."

"accept the challenges, so that you may feel the exhilaration of victory."

"a total commitment is paramount to reaching the ultimate in performance."

"i can do all things through Christ who strengthens me."


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 19, 2005)

hmmm....I See........


----------



## shiznit2169 (Dec 19, 2005)

"Pain is weakness leaving the body"

"The best activities for your health are pumping and humping" <-- Arnold

"Realize that there is no such thing as failure. Keep this in mind and you will achieve all that you conceive in your mind. You never fail, you simply produce results"


----------



## cpush (Dec 19, 2005)

go big or go home


----------



## Incognegro (Dec 19, 2005)

Simple..

"get it done."


J


----------



## Zac_Champigny (Dec 19, 2005)

Basically, I have not been lifting for very long at all. I'm on these forums alot and see pictures of all the people looking absolutely jacked and wish that those results would come quicker. That has led me to writing on a sign in my basement 
"Rome wasn't built in a day". 
Thats the qoute I tell myself every time I look in the mirror and see a little bit more improvement. =P


----------



## ALL-aMeRiCaN_42 (Dec 20, 2005)

My Quotes Are.........

Alot Of Hard Work And Dedication Will Acheive Any Goal

Rock Out With Ur Cock Out

If I Aint Cheat'n I Aint Try'n

To Write Checks Wity Your Mouth That Your Ass Cant Cash

H


----------



## BEACH-BUM (Dec 20, 2005)

" Champions aren't made in gyms. Champions are made from something they have deep inside them-a desire, a dream, a vision. They have to have last-minute stamina, they have to be a little faster, they have to have the skill and the will. But the will must be stronger than the skill."


----------



## Yanick (Dec 20, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> I dont like you at all, but that third quote is so real.



thats okay guy, i don't like you either


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 20, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> "Pain is weakness leaving the body"



Thats awesome.

Mine is "SDA - Strength, Dedication, Ambition."

*Shrugs*

Works for me.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 20, 2005)

Refer to my signature.


----------



## god hand (Dec 20, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> thats okay guy, i don't like you either


No u dont understand, I......dont...........like............you.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 20, 2005)




----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 20, 2005)

Check below.


----------



## kicka19 (Dec 20, 2005)

my motto= muscles make the chicks bend over


----------



## PreMier (Dec 20, 2005)

You cant hang with this


----------



## PWGriffin (Dec 20, 2005)

One of the last things my grandmother said about me when she was alive was that I was "worthless"  So when I need every ounce of strength I can muster for a 1RM attempt or a heavy set, I just repeat that word to myself a few times and take a couple deep breaths.  


I also like "The guy who says he can, and the guy who says he can't are both right"

And of course..."what we do in life, echoes through eternity!!!"


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 21, 2005)

Sometimes I "Mooooo!" really loud when I'm trying to finish putting up a big weight.  It won't look so damned funny when I'm deadlifting 600 pounds though.


----------



## Stretch (Dec 21, 2005)

Trap-isaurus said:
			
		

> LOL @ GoPro
> 
> "I'd rather live on my feet than die on my knees......."



You mean:  "I'd rather die on my feet than live on my knees."  Right?


----------



## signboy77 (Dec 21, 2005)

Pain is temporary....Pride is forever!


----------



## 99hawkins (Dec 22, 2005)

"Fill yourself with the warrior spirit, and send that warrior into action"


----------



## w.a.r_32 (Dec 22, 2005)

"A man can be as great as he wants to be. If you believe in yourself and have the courage, the determination, the dedication, the competitive drive and if you are willing to sacrifice the little things in life and pay the price for the things that are worthwhile, it can be done."


"Confidence is contagious. So is lack of confidence."

"Individual commitment to a group effort - that is what makes a team work, a company work, a society work, a civilization work."

"Once you learn to quit, it becomes a habit."

*and my 2 favorite's*

"The greatest accomplishment is not in never falling, but in rising again after you fall. "

"We would accomplish many more things if we did not think of them as impossible."


----------



## w.a.r_32 (Dec 22, 2005)

???No one has ever drowned in sweat.???


----------



## w.a.r_32 (Dec 24, 2005)

this should be stickied lol


----------

